# Cheap opk vs. Clear Blue digital



## mercedes2010

So I'm clebrating my 40th in a few days and this is our second cycle TTC. I've been using the cheap (dip stick) opk and the clear blue digital. Well last night the clear blue detected my surge but the cheapy test is still negative . But why the discrepancy?


----------



## mercedes2010

Images for comparison both tests taken at same time. Thoughts?


----------



## Bumblebeee

I found the clear blue Digi to be unreliable personally, I just stuck to the cheapies after that. I was on Clomid and getting 21 & 28 day bloods taken to check for ovulation and I got the peak on the clear blue on CD12 so I was so sure it was working but then I had my blood test results back and both said no ovulation occured :x x


----------



## HopefulDoc

No need to waste money on clearblu. I used cheap eBay ovulation and pregnancy kits and they were absolutely fine. Currently 26 weeks at age 41 after just 5 months of trying and a miscarriage in month 1.


----------



## mercedes2010

Well today the Clearblue still saying I'm in peak fertility but the cheapies are still negative. I will say the lines on the cheapies are getting darker...just not quite positive yet. Also my CM is just now becoming thinner and wetter. Not quite EGCM. So there may be something to those cheapies and we'll just keep our fingers crossed, DTD :sex:, and hope those lines keep getting darker. Maybe I'll peak on my birthday!! (In two days!) Thanks ladies for your input!


----------



## Beccaboo828

I use the clearblue digital one and love the fact it gives the smiley face. I've only been using it for 2 cycles though and only used the sticks for one cycle so I'm no expert. Good luck x


----------



## mercedes2010

Well here is this morning's cheapie. Does this look positive or should the test line be even darker????


----------



## confuzion

It seems like you’re getting there but not quite. I would test again in the evening and if not positive I’d expect it to go positive tomorrow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck hon. I'm 39 and 21+3 weeks so please never give up hope. 
As for the CB digital i used with DS after experiencing a very early MC and I wanted to see if I was O. I never had a problem with them. With this pregnancy i used cheepies and when I got my positive the line was the same as the control and it never got darker than the control. I bet u get ure positive soon. I wud still do the deed tho just to be sure. Good luck


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Are you using fmu for the cheapie? You're not supposed to. That could be why its negative but CB is peak


----------

